# Insensitive people and stupid questions



## lovinarabs (Mar 8, 2007)

Why don't people think before they speak? Sophie's daycare was having a farm theme week last week and they were discussing farm animals. Her daycare teacher is also my neighbor and her husband helps us out when we need a tractor from time to time. She stopped me one day to ask, "What are donkeys good for, besides being ugly that is?" Seriously, huh???? Did you think before you opened your mouth? Being as I have to keep the peace I just gave a quick answer on what donkeys CAN be used for and left. She could probably tell that I wasn't thrilled with the question as I never said goodbye, have a good night or anything like that and just kind of stuffed Sophie in her coat and out the door. But it got me to writing again.

I Am A Donkey
I am a donkey. That in itself seems to set many people into laughter. So many people seem to find what I am as a source of great amusement. Perhaps it is my long ears that people find funny. I truly do not see why. My ears allow me to hear a predator coming from a long distance away. I can tell what size the predator is, how fast they are moving and the appropriate response to take. One of my many jobs is to protect my herd. I take this job very seriously and my ears are a big part of how I can be successful at my job. Besides, my humans think theyâ€™re cute.

Maybe it is my small size that people find so humorous. Perhaps if I were born with the long graceful legs of a runner or the wide back of a noble steed they would find me more attractive. I feel no shame. My legs and feet are sturdy and sound. I can move quickly across an open field or slowly pick my way along the rocky mountainside. There is no need to fear a misstep on my part. My body is built for traveling across the treacherous terrain of my ancestors. You will not find a more sure footed companion than me.

Could it be my short tail and my fuzzy little mane? If I had been born with long, flowing locks would people have found me beautiful then? My tail works great for switching the bugs off of my back and I donâ€™t have all that long hair to become tangled and torn upon the brushes and briars of my natural environment. I know my human appreciates my short locks when the burdocks are full grown.

I often overhear people ask my human what Iâ€™m good for. Her answer always makes me feel warm inside. I know that my human loves me for who I am, not what I can do for her. However, she always leaves no doubt in otherâ€™s minds about my true value.

â€œWhat are they good for? Hmmmâ€¦ letâ€™s see. Our donkeys make excellent pasture companions for our other equines. I never have to worry anymore when I go riding, that the horses left behind will become lonely or scared. They have their donkey boys to keep them company. They are great guard animals. I worried about neighbor dogs, coyotes and other predators, but with Buddy and Trooper to protect my aging herd I can sleep easily at night. Donkeys can be trained to pull a cart, pack a load or even carry a small rider. Our donkeys are not trained, but that is not a problem. Because to us our donkeys are good for more than what they can do for us. They are good for returning our love more than a hundred fold. They are good for offering their shoulders as a place to rest our weary selves at the end of a long hard day. They are good for burying their little heads against our chests and taking the pain away when we come to them with our problems. They are good for giving us smiles as we watch them play and clown around. They are good for teaching us patience, responsibility and respect. They are priceless.â€

I hear the frustration in my humanâ€™s voice all the time. She often talks to me and tells me how much she loves me and how sad she is that others donâ€™t see me for what I truly am. She says that if they only knew me, they would understand. Being a donkey is what I am, and I am proud to be me.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: That was GREAT.




:



:



: Donkeys always seem to take a bad rap ...I have had to bite my tongue so many times, :new_argue: and those that know me, know how hard that is for me to do



: , when it comes to animals, when people have snappy nasty remarks, I just smile (and think my thoughts along the lines of "you really want to know about a jacka** look in the mirror ~ it will tell you alot!) and say [SIZE=14pt]TO HAVE THE HONOR OF BEING OWNED BY A DONKEY means to know one is to love one! When my rescue donks first came to me, everyone said do them a favor and put them down.. :ugh: :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :ugh: .I was so proud of my 2 rescues, they were finally feeling some LOVE in there life. Its too bad many people just dont realize the intelligence of the donkey. Her comment about them being ugly~~~ I would of had SOME words to say! (can you tell I am not in a good mood today? ...  ) Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with MeadowRidge....I would have said, "hmmm...what are jack buttes good for....hmm, I dunno, what ARE you good for?"

rude rude rude


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 8, 2007)

Was it not the steadfast patient donkey that carried Mary in a story of long ago....


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 8, 2007)

You made tears run down my cheeks.

How wonderfully stated



:

We get asked all the time "why do you have them?" "why?" "what for?"

And just a few weeks ago I was showing off Zepp's baby pictures at a Starbucks... I was showing the gals that work there...they are always asking about my critters. LOL...they know more about them than our family & friends



: And there was some idiot standing in line and SHE said...[SIZE=14pt]YES SHE[/SIZE]!!

She said..."What do you do with them? You CAN'T ride them? You CAN'T eat the? they are basically useless!!!"

Oh My :new_let_it_all_out: I had to grab my coffee and pictures and walk away.

My buddies at Starbucks I could tell were livid...but continued to be the perfect Starbuck employees...I don't know how they did it....at least I could walk away. They had to serve the witch...I wonder what they did to her coffee



:

*your poem is a keeper...thanks for sharing 



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 8, 2007)

OH YES!!! YES YES YES!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

i have tears too. i love my donkeys so much



: and i hear those stupid questions and comments all the time. even from my kids, although they do apologize afterward



:

but i never let them slide, i always correct people. i love the looks i get when i tell them that donkeys are NOT stubborn, PEOPLE are IMPATIENT!!

i have had people tell me, i am not a donkey person, and i tell them, i'll bet i can tell you why. they ask "why" so i ask them how much time they have actually spent with a donkey. the answer of course is "none" and THAT's why they are not a donkey person



:


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Some people don't know anything....at parades with our mini horses we always hear...."Oh look at the donkeys" or "Is that a donkey?"[/SIZE]

Hello people  !



:



:

Sandy


----------



## Chico (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess I'm a "true" donkey owner because I know what donkeys are good for. My donkeys always make me laugh and smile when I see them. My boys are just the sweetest things. My dokeys are to love and be loved. I only need to call P.J.'s name to have him hee haw and come trotting to the barn. And now, I have Mac trotting along too. My donkeys are to snuggle with. My donkeys love to hear me sing and I can't sing. And I love that they don't care. My donkeys are my little buds and a big part of my family. That is part of why donkeys are important to me.

Chico


----------



## Beccy (Mar 9, 2007)

Sad but true that there is always someone who will make an ignorant comment.

Great story!! :aktion033:


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 11, 2007)

lovinarabs,

I LOVE your writing, - "I Am A Donkey" To me it is beautifully written and comes from your heart!

Do you mind if I make a copy?

When I think of how frightened my Jayda and Jenna were when I got them and how loving and trusting they are now, it makes me feel good to know that they have come so far.

I also did buy 2 little jennies at the SOS sale, also so scared and frightened of everything. They have already come so far. I have named them Hannah and Hayley. I know I need to post pictures and will do that as soon as I get the chance.

I do think many people that make those unkind remarks do not realize how much they hurt the feelings of those of us that love these precious donkeys.

Some of my friends call me the butt Whisperer - they think it is "funny" - at first I was a bit offended but now I realize they do not mean it in a negative way so I just laugh it off.

Thanks again - lovinarabs for the lovely poem - it says so much and is a great tribute to the wonderful long eared, much treasured donkey!!


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks! I sent you a PM.


----------



## poncho (Mar 13, 2007)

i agree withsome of the things but not all of them . yes some are cute mostof them anyway and yes they can be trained , but when they stand around the pasture and do nothing like some of mine do they are to me pretty useless . and im not talking about your donks im talking about the ones i got stuck with and cant seem to get there owner to agnowlege them. in other words feeding three that dont amount to much. cause i cant do anything with them.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 14, 2007)

MISSY! :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: I cant believe what you said! :ugh: :new_argue: that is insensitive!  All donkeys deserve to be loved and feel wanted!



: If you didnt want the last 3 you shouldnt of taken them. Corinne.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 14, 2007)

missy that sounds like just another stupid person problem (the owner, not you)! why would someone just dump their donkeys on you? but it's nice of you to feed them... must be so frustrating though!

tell them they can send them here



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 14, 2007)

Missy...shame on you





Even when my Donks are standing around they look so dang cute standing there . I could look at them all day... standing there and doing nothing....they just have a way of warming my heart



:

Nope...they'll never pull a cart or be ridden. They are just eating machines that love to be loved



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 14, 2007)

Teri~~ I have about 40 of these really cute eating ~poop machines, that works around the clock, but I love



:



:



: all of them and wouldnt want it any other way



: . BTY~~ I had a talk with Missy about "things". She was just really upset because these donkeys kick and dont lead. :nono: :ugh: .



:



: .we talked~~~I explained!  :ugh:



: she understands now.



: Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL ... I thought that is how they are suppose to lead..

NOT wanting too !!! 

Missy why do you think they call them A**'s



:


----------

